# Are Any Chew Toys Safe for an Unattended Puppy



## LaurelCreek (Jun 22, 2016)

My daughter's nine week old puppy needs to be crated two days per week, with an exercise and bathroom break at mid day. 

After reading horror stories here about death and bowel obstructions caused by chew toys, I advised my daughter to leave the crate free of anthing chewable. After watching Youtube videos about crating, it seems that some trainers seem more concerned about a bored puppy and keep a variety of toys with the dog in their crates or pens.

Is there any advantage to unattended chew toys for a puppy that outweighs the risks? Can puppies occasionally left in crates develop behavior problems, and if so, are chew toys the remedy? Are any toys, Kongs included, chew-proof? Thanks.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

An actual Kong, not a knock off, should be perfectly safe. If the puppy is a powerful chewers get a red Kong instead of a puppy Kong which is softer.

I have seen some knockoff chew toys that the dogs were biting chunks off in no time. Kong also makes a goody bone that comes in puppy, red and black (strongest but I highly doubt necessary for a pup this age.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> An actual Kong, not a knock off, should be perfectly safe. If the puppy is a powerful chewers get a red Kong instead of a puppy Kong which is softer.
> 
> I have seen some knockoff chew toys that the dogs were biting chunks off in no time. Kong also makes a goody bone that comes in puppy, red and black (strongest but I highly doubt necessary for a pup this age.


My WL power chewers can make short work of even the Kong Extreme. I think Nylabone is about it for safety, if you can get them interested. You may have to get creative there.

Bully sticks seem ok, but they don't last very long.

Again, speaking from the perspective of one with serious power chewers.

Just wanted to add: we're avoiding toys and chewies made in China. We're not at all convinced that the ingredients, dyes, etc are safe.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Edible chews would do well, I bet. As someone mentioned, bully sticks are great as they're just bull jerky. They might not last long, but they are very entertaining.

For inedible, we found Nylabones work well. As a small puppy, Jack liked the one with the nubs all over it rather than the smooth one. He was only able to destroy one when he was older, had his adult teeth, and had developed a much stronger jaw. 

A thick rope toy also worked when he was small, as his jaws were too weak to actually tear up the rope. But this is our puppy, not yours, so I'd give that one a trial run while you're able to watch him.

Most likely, though, you'll only need to put a single chew toy in its crate. Puppies sleep ALL the time, and it's likely your daughter's puppy just sleeps when she's not at home. Even at 9 months, ours sleeps most of the time we're gone.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't use a crate anymore, except at night, but I leave my dogs loose in the house sometimes with large raw bones or natural bones from the pet store (don't remember the brand). They also have kongs in the yard. Mine don't destroy the kongs, but the dog trainer at our facility said to be careful b/c some dogs can chew through even the black kongs. Red is the regular strength, black is the extra strength. A 9-week-old puppy probably couldn't chew through a kong or a large bone, but you'd have to be careful when he or she got older.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I had good luck with Kongs and our GSD puppy many years ago. Charlie who is 4 gets bully sticks made in USA. I can find both on Amazon. Using the Kong treat dispenser is a good way to help handle boredom and feed a meal.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

My favorite is a stuffed kong. Gives me 15 mins peace and quiet and is safe. Nylabone is safe but isn't interesting. Bully sticks are great but I'll only allow 15 mins of those and only a couple times a week. 
If your puppy still has its puppy teeth then cow hoofs and deer antlers are great chews. They'll dull adult teeth. Any chew has to be large enough that it can't be swallowed.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Great post. Was wandering around the pet section yesterday wondering the same thing!


----------



## LaurelCreek (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Assuming that your puppy is not a "power chewer" I would go with a genuine Kong or a Nylabone.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^i work for a large guide dog school w/ a network of over 1000 puppy raisers - both nylabone and kong products dominate the approved toys list. It changes a bit as the dogs age, but overall and with such a young pup, that should give you a good baseline. If I remember... I will pull up the actual list for you. Goughnuts are also approved, but they're quite large.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Don't forget nylabones come in different strengths too. I got some of the puppy ones when my boy was little but spent all my time trying to hide them from the adult dogs....it was the forbidden fruit, they would sneak in his crate or x pen to get them and of course they were history. By the time the pup ever got to enjoy one he was too old and could bite pieces off too.

Nylabone durables are the strong ones. My current young dog doesnt care much for them, but my girl enjoyed them when she was young. Maybe because we had not yet found antlers.

Anyway this is a baby puppy. It isn't going to chew up a red kong. MY wl power chewer has yet to destroy a black one and she can demolish a red one no prob, but of course as an adult.


----------

